# Shiny 94 Sentra XE



## stevensol (Aug 7, 2005)

Disregard the double-sided tape on the side; that stuff is a bitch to remove. It's nothin special but it's something to start with.




























After Meguiar's Cleaner Wax :thumbup:


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Could be a nice project car - so whats the further plans?


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

its a nice looking car, for that double sided tape use some goo gone, its citrus based so it wont hurt your paint


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

_ERASER WHEEL!!!_

Anyways... Nice car. I want another one. I miss it. Is it all stock? AT or MT? Miles? Plans? More details? :thumbup:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> its a nice looking car, for that double sided tape use some goo gone, its citrus based so it wont hurt your paint


Goo gone is citrus based? Never knew...


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

most definately is... i have a bottle of it under my sink


----------



## stevensol (Aug 7, 2005)

b14sleeper said:


> its a nice looking car, for that double sided tape use some goo gone, its citrus based so it wont hurt your paint


You have no idea... I have gone through about 2 bottles of that shit tryin to get that stuff off. I also tried letting it sit for a few months to see if the weather would weaken it. But Ima gonna use more goo gone on it soon. 

It's an AT(and proud) :thumbup: . GA16 192,000 miles. It's actually been through a collision into the back bumper of a vehicle. My FEMALE cousin wrecked it, not me, lol. It hit with enough force to crack the windshield (you cant see it in the pics because of glare) and cause the airbag to deploy. In my opinion it's a pretty damn nice looking car for being in a wreck and no body work done on it. 

It's all stock right now with the exception of 6.5 xplods all the way around and a Kenwood receiver. 

What I have planned for the near future are:

Either Konig Blatants or Heliums, probably 17". Place Racing intake is on its way. 5% window tint. Tsuru tails. Hotshot header, mandrel bent exhaust and stromung muffler. And full disc brake conversion. I figure these are good goals for this year.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

wow, you should use some industrial strentgh adhesive remover on that then.. messes up the look of the car. also about the accident, when the airbags deploy, the windshield will crack because the airbag reflects off the winshield to come at you... no winshield = no airbag in your face... so i dont know why people mention that their winshield cracked. i like your goals however for this year, seems like alot of dough, and i didnt see anywhere your suspension plans... if i had that car i would invest in a nice suspension before the rims, cost about the same


----------



## stevensol (Aug 7, 2005)

b14sleeper said:


> wow, you should use some industrial strentgh adhesive remover on that then.. messes up the look of the car. also about the accident, when the airbags deploy, the windshield will crack because the airbag reflects off the winshield to come at you... no winshield = no airbag in your face... so i dont know why people mention that their winshield cracked. i like your goals however for this year, seems like alot of dough, and i didnt see anywhere your suspension plans... if i had that car i would invest in a nice suspension before the rims, cost about the same


Well I don't know... the windshield is cracked on the passenger side, not the drivers side And I know the airbags in steering wheels are fairly small, no where near the size of passenger airbags. So i don't know. i was told it was caused by the collision, which makes sense. 

yea, everything I said there will run me quite a penny. thanks for bringing up suspension, I might just get some Teins and SER rims. It would be about the same price I guess. I don't want to put too much money into this car because eventually I'm buying another. But I guess the main things will be exhaust and suspension.


----------

